# Zugriff auf Netzlaufwerk erst nach Zugriff per Explorer



## DarthShader (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier 2 Rechner stehen - einen mit WinXP (mein Arbeitsrechner) und einen Win2000 Rechner, welchen ich als Server benutze.

Nun ist es so, dass auf dem Server PC einige freigegebene Dateien liegen. Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner habe ich nun ein Netzlaufwerk im Explorer erstellt. Auf dem Desktop ist z.B. eine Verknüpfung zu einer dieser freigegebenen Dateien.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Nach dem Neustarten meines Arbeitsrechners (WinXP) muss ich erst einmal den Explorer starten, einmal auf das Netzlaufwerk klicken (es dauert dann 1 bis 2 Sekunden bis der Inhalt angezeigt wird), damit ich per Verknüpfung (auf dem Desktop) Zugriff auf eine auf dem Server freigegebene Datei habe.

Starte ich nach einem Neustart des Arbeitsrechners _nicht_ vorher den Explorer und klicke auf das Netzlaufwerk, so funktioniert die Verknüpfung auch nicht, weil für meinen Rechner das Netzlaufwerk anscheinend noch nicht existiert.

Es scheint also, dass der Explorer beim ersten Zugriff auf das Netzlaufwerk "irgendwas" macht, was einfach vorher geschehen muss (eine Art Initialisierung oder Aktualisierung).

Ist es möglich, dieses Verhalten z.b. in eine Batchdatei zu schreiben, damit das Netzlaufwerk immer gleich zur Verfügung steht? (z.B. irgendein net Befehl oder so)? Oder lässt sich das Problem irgendwie anders beheben?


Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## TCMRO (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Ich hatte schon (oder habe noch) ein ähnliches problem.
Wie war es bei deiner freigabe des Netzlaufwerks?
Als ich es freigegeben habe, wurde es nicht gefunden.
Als ich dann anstatt auf "netzlaufwerk suchen" zu gehen, eine verbindung über die IP adresse gemacht habe, hat es funktioniert. Der rechner fand nicht einmal die Arbeitsgruppe, obwohl er in der aber sicher war!
Versuche es mal manuell. Also auf netzlaufwerk verbinden. Dann gibst du \\IPadresse\Ordner 
ein.

MfG

Daniel


----------



## McVader83 (10. Juni 2005)

Das sollte klappen. Ansonsten kannst du auch nochmal die Benutzerzugriffsrechte genau überprüfen. Wenn es da zwischen den beiden Rechnern Differenzen gibt, kann das auch zu Problemen führen.
Wie sollte es aussehen:
1. Der benutzer mit dem du am WinXP Rechner arbeitest, muss auch auf dem Win2000 Rechner existieren.
2. Die Zugriffsrechtre für den betreffenden Ordner müssen unter Sicherheit und Freigabe für den Benutzer richtig eingestellt sein

Falls das auch nicht hilft, sollte der richtige Befehl für die Batch datei sein:

```
net use Laufwerksbuchstabe: \\ServerIP\Freigabename
```
(Kleinlaut: glaub ich zumindest)


----------



## devilmc (5. März 2008)

genau das Problem liegt in der Benutzeranmeldung.
Beim Einbinden des Netzlaufwerkes, wenn man es mit dem Assistenen macht, gibt es eine Option bei jedem Start verbinden, mit dieser Option werden auch die Logindaten für dieses Netzlaufwerk gespeichert, danach solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Etwas anderes kann das aber auch hervorrufen, nämlich wenn du eine Firewall installiert hast, wie z.b Zone Alarm oder ähnlich kann es unter umständen sein das diese beim Systemstart den Zugriff auf das Netz verweigert und du somit keine sofortige Verknüpfung bekommst.
Die Kommunikation zwischen WinXP und Win2000 ist häufig etwas problematisch. 
Daher wie mein vorredner schon sage ist es sinnvoll die Benutzer anzugleichen. Sprich
Benutzer "XYZ" mit dem PW "ZYX" sollte auf beiden Rechnern vorhanden sein. Dazu kommt dieser XYZ sollte dein Benutzer sein mit dem du auf das Netzlaufwerk zugreifst und sollte unter umständen auch der Admin sein, wohin gegen auf deiner Win2000 Maschine dieser als eingeschränkter Benutzer ausreichen würde...
Ich hoffe das Hilft dir weiter


greez

PS: Wenn nicht.... versuchs doch mal mit Linux, hat viele Vorteile...


----------

